# Help needed on diagnosis the red spots on my little girl's gum/oral mucosa



## Xiang Xu

On 8/28 we found out that there are red spots located on the gum above her R3 and R2 teeth. Since then, it seems there are not much changes on the redness and shape of the spots (pictures have been taken every three days since 9/10). Before and after we found out about the red spots, no pain nor bleeding in that area ever noticed; no fever nor infection associated. There are no abnormal symptoms in her other body parts either.


Possible causes of trauma in that area: 
a) on 8/17 she fell from top of a slide and bumped into the slide side rail. She cried after the fall, but no bruises were seen on her face. Her teeth were not examined since no bleeding.
b) one night around 8/20, when I put her down in her crib, I accidentally bumped her head on the crib. The nursery was dark, so I couldn't tell exactly where on the head. She did not cry after the bump.


We have visited her pediatrician and pediatric dentist. Her pediatrician has never seen such symptom before and suspected it as birthmark. Her dentist thinks the red spots are benign and probably birthmark. So no treatment is given for the affected area yet.


Now we are posting here to see if anyone has seen similar symptoms and any treatment suggestions.


----------

